

Should we fear space aliens? - apphacker
http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/04/27/tarter.space.life.fears/index.html

======
btilly
If they haven't shown up already, they are unlikely to any time soon.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox>

------
dmfdmf
no.

